# one USB port not working--ASUS M2N-E



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I built my ASUS desktop last July. Now one of 4 USB ports on the back of the case isn't working. The 2 on the front of the case and the other 3 on the back seem to be fine. My printer had been plugged in to this USB and yesterday just stopped working. I tested my mouse in that port as well and it didn't work either.
------------------------------------------
ASUS AMD M2N-E motherboard
nForce 570 Chipset, Dual DDR2, PCI-E, SATA RAID, USB2.0
Ram--Corsair XMS2 2GB 
CPU AMD Athlon 64 x 2 4600+(65W)
Computer Case--Mid Tower ATX S564T2J350BL w/350 W Power supply
Operating System Win XPPro
--------------------------------------------------
What could be the problem?


----------



## SteveDose (Nov 30, 2007)

*Check the Device Manager. Are any USB Drivers getting any errors? lets start there!!!*:beerchug:


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

In my device manager I have 4 listed:
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB host controller
Standard Open HCD USB host controller
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub


----------



## SteveDose (Nov 30, 2007)

*Select all of those USB Drivers in your Device Manager and right click and un-install... then make sure a device is plugged into the port that was not working... after that at the top you will see an option that says action... click that and hit scan for hardware changes...*


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve, I'm afraid to try this in case I uninstall my mouse. What is the possibility of then not having any control of my computer.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

My keyboard is connected with UBS as well. Maybe on the next reboot it would reinstall itself and I should be ok with mouse and keyboard. Advise.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm still looking for the next step in this process. I need information about what happens when I un-install the USB's.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

go into the device manager again, click _view_, then _show hidden devices_. are there any yallow alerts?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

There are no yellow alerts and all 4 of the listed USB show "working properly" in the properties sections.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

In my Device Manager I now have 6 entries:
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB host controller
Standard Open HCD USB host controller
USB Composite Device
USB Printing Support
USB Root Hub
USB Root Hub

Also I have this entry under the other USB entries:
USB NULL HP 008 psc 1200 (Dot4print)

I have PC Wizard2007--might that help this diagnosis process?

In using PC Wizard I found my mouse and printer were on the Standard Open HCD USB Host controller--mouse on Port 3 and printer on Port 4.

So my Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host shows nothing connected.

Ideas welcome.


----------



## SteveDose (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sorry... My Suggestion is to Disable all USB drives reboot then navigate with the keyboard to your divice manager and enable the drives again. how to navigate to your device manager with keyboard... windows key...control panel...system...select the hardware tab...then device manager button.... I would try this to make sure you can do it before you disable anything... if you can not do it with the keyboard then seek help.  you just have to know how to navigate... let me know if this helps. 

sorry for my delayed response*:wave:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

sometimes a random usb port will stop working, which would be the board or a power supply issue.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Speedster, I was afraid it might be the board or power supply issue as you say. What are the remedies for that?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

pci to usb cards are very reasonable at new egg.


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

joangolfing said:


> Also I have this entry under the other USB entries:
> USB NULL HP 008 psc 1200 (Dot4print)


That dot4print HP driver crap is whats causing this. Uninstall the printer driver, Reboot. Make sure that dot4print is gone completely. Then reinstall. It should work fine after that.
At work Ive seen alot of this being the issue and not allowing any other usb device plugged into that port to work.
It's that damn driver, it enslaves the port and then when it craps out, it REALLY craps out.
Let me know if this works for you. If not I could walk you through some other steps.

Btw, check your Printers and Faxes folder, right click on the printer, left click properties, then goto ports.
See if there is anything in the 6 USB selections. List them please.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

My PCFraggd--In Printers and Faxes folder--I have a check mark on--virtual printer port for USB

Where do I find the dot4PrintHP driver to uninstall?

speedster--pci to usb cards--Will that give me additional USB ports?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

yes
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815104216
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...180-1&os=181&product=61740&rule=40278&lang=en


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I found the Dot4 in my temp/hp all in one/drivers folder.
Can I just DELETE that folder without uninstalling the entire driver?


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

You can I believe but your problem wont stop until you uninstall that driver. You could get more usb ports though, that should help. 
Also after you uninstall, and you get your problem solved, you can reinstall. This usually happens with corrupted drivers. Hp brand mind you.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, I uninstalled the HP driver and reinstalled. I tested that USB port and it didn't return to functioning. I still have the same dot4 print showing up in the reinstall.

My next option is to redownload the printer driver. However, it appears to be the same as my current one. Is it worth downloading it again to see if mine was indeed corrupted and retry the process?

I plan on waiting until spring to add a PCI USB port.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall all listed usb items
shut down the computer
unplug all usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in usb plugs


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Dai,
I'm still afraid to do that since I won't have control of my mouse, keyboard etc. I was hoping the reinstall of HP printer driver might work.


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

After you uninstalled it, did you reboot then try the usb port? or did you just install it? 
The reason I ask is because the machine needs to clear all registry data for the ports the driver used. Also it would be helpful if you would goto the device manager under "Universal Serial Bus Controllers" and check each one to find out which one your printer is. If you find none indicating anything hp printer like then you've successfully removed it.
Reboot then try the port again.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Standard Enhanced PCI to USB host controller--nothing listed
Standard Open HCD USB host controller--mouse
USB Root Hub--Logitech mouse
USB Root Hub--nothing listed
Control panel--Printers--check mark on USB Virtual Printer port

-----------------------
Not sure if I rebooted after install.

I have my printer plugged into a working USB and the other nonworking USB still didn't respond after the reinstall.
------------------------------------------------------------NEW THOUGHTS---
However, I recall a problem with a new keyboard when I first started using my ASUS desktop. I kept having to plug the keyboard into a USB and reboot to keep it operating. Then I just gave up on that keyboard and returned to my old Dell keyboard and things continued operating. Could this be a keyboard driver issue.


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

It could be a conflict between the two. Ive seen this happen with hp printers and sometimes when two flash drives are plugged into a PC.
Do you have a PS/2 keyboard which you could use in the mean time to try this?
You may have to uninstall the keyboard driver, make sure you got a backup. What kinda keyboard is it btw?


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Currently I'm using my old Dell that doesn't plug into a USB. It ends with a purple plug--might be a serial connection? The keyboard I had trouble with and gave up using--Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 Spill Resistant & Ultra Thin Profile USB BL00002


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

follow what i posted in post 21


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Dai,
I followed "most" of what you suggested. I uninstalled the first 2 USB listings out of this list:
Standard Enhanced PCI to USB host controller
Standard Open HCD USB host controller
USB Root Hub-
USB Root Hub

I lost my mouse control and couldn't navigate with my keyboard so I shut down manually. Rebooted. Unplugged all USB's. Rebooted twice. Replugged in USB's. They all started again--mouse, printer, MIDI, external DVD. But the one USB spot still doesn't function. All the rest of my USB's are fine. I might have to leave it at that. And add more USB's later.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to uninstall all if you miss one it's no use,you may need to use a self powered hub you may be exceeding the alloted power available on the computer ports


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Dai, How do I know if I'm exceeding the alloted power available. Will my Properties tab tell me that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had it happen to me in xp from memory a box popped up saying so,so i switched most to a hub
no notification of your post came through i just ran into it going through the forum


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm not getting notified either by email on my recent posts and your reply's.

Since I haven't seen any pop up boxes with USB warnings I'm assuming I have no issues with power problems.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

although usb is supposed to be hot pluggable you may have shorted a socket out
powered hubs are only a few dollars,it would pay you to purchase one


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Great idea. Do they carry them in Radio Shack type places or do I order one online?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

any computer store radio shack or variety store should have one


----------

